# Refilling Co2 Cylinder



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I am upgrading to pressurized co2 for my 20 gal tank. I have researched and figured out all the things I need. The only problem right now that I am having is that I can't figure out where to buy and refill a 5# cylinder. I live in Tallahassee, FL. If anyone knows where I can buy and refill a cylinder in the Tallahassee area, I would really appreciate the help.

Thanx


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try resturant suppliers, home brew stores, welding companys & where fire extinguisher are refilled.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've purchased two 5lb cylinder from here: http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/t.htm

Their pricing is great and usually less than local stores even with delivery. I purchased them empty and then have it filled in a store like Trenac mentioned. Get out the phone book.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Cheapest way I've found is to find your local airgas dealer. 
http://airgas.com/customer_service/site_locator.aspx


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

^ smart, that is the cheapest way.... Plus mines right around the corner...thanks Nos


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanx everyone, I checked Airgas for a local provider, and found one real close to where I work. I think I'm gonna order a cylinder from an online provider, rather than try and find a place that sells them locally.
Also Nos, how much does airgas charge to refill cylinders?


----------



## sc204 (Nov 17, 2007)

I get mine filled at a place that does mostly fire extinguishers.
Stuart


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got my tanks here. They have good prices. At first I only got one and then realized that I needed a backup for when it runs out on the weekends or holidays. I have to take mine to a welding shop and leave it there for them to send out and get refilled. No one around my house refills on the spot.

http://www.co2-canisters.com/index1.html

Have fun. It's a challenge.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I get my 10# filled for $10.00 at a local welding supply store. What does everyone else pay?-just curious


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

11 bucks at beer distributor...walk in with empty walk out with full one (and a case of Guinness ). I had to pay for my first tank which was right around the same amount as tank+shipping but I never have to get my tank tested...the store covers that end of the deal.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Man I need a spare too, everyone tells me that it takes atleast a day or two to come back.
How long does Airgas take anyone know ?


----------



## evitagen22 (May 1, 2007)

I just bought a co2 canister about a month ago. All the local places wanted $100+ for the canister. I ended up buying a 5# canister online for $55 + shipping, but a got a few other things too so the shipping wasn't too bad.

I get mine filled for $11 at a "SOS Gases" in about 5 minutes. I found Airgas to be significantly more expensive at least in my area. I'd search for "Gas Industrial and Medical" in your phonebook and call around.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Fire extinguisher servicing places are another very good place to get CO2, usually as you wait. The one I use has my cylinder filled by the time I finish signing the credit card slip in the office. All for about $15 for a 5 pound cylinder.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i tried calling a paintball place to get a tank filled. they wanted $40 to fill it.
thats freakin' insane.

$9 for a 5lb cylinder refill in atlanta from a beer supplier.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

The thing about getting a tank from airgas is you never have to buy another tank again, ever. You'll never have to get it re-certified either. You just swap it out for another tanks for the cost of a refill. Which for a 10# is like $10. And when you buy the tank it comes filled.


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

Indiana Oxygen (literally about 3 minutes from my house) told me they want $22 to exchange an empty 5 lb tank for a full one. They're also open early enough that I can stop by on my way to work in the mornings at need.

That's a level of convenience that's hard to beat. If I have to go someplace that requires taking time off from work (which has to be made up) or skip lunch, the gas could be free and it wouldn't be worth it.

Other people, of course, might make a different choice. Still, I think it's worth looking at what the hours are on the place you go to, how conveniently they're located, whether they do an exchange (which means one trip for a fill rather than two) or a fill on your own tank. Some of those things can make it worth a bit more money.


----------

